# Battery help



## steveormston (May 16, 2010)

Just got a new battery for our tent trailer. It says it is good for 120mins at 70 ah (amp hour).

How do i find out what my total amp hour load is.

We have 3 lights at 18 watts each
A 12v cooler (acting as a fridge) .2a
And a furnace but wont run in the summer months

I would like to know how long the battery will last with the cooler plugged in 24/7.

Can anyone help?

Thanks Steve


----------

